# Black Widow Brace Height



## MoonDragn (Jun 19, 2006)

I own a 58" Black Widow T/D recurve, rated at 33# at 28". For some reason I have had to adjust the bow to way past the recomended brace height of 7.5-8.5 inches to get the string to stop slapping the limbs. Is this normal? 
Right now its close to 8.9-9 inches. 

Also for some reason the fletching on some of my arrows keep cutting my hand while passing the riser, I tried wearing a glove but I don't get as much accuracy with a glove. What is wrong?

The arrows are spined 30-35 lbs with 125 grain field points. They are cedar with true flight feathers. Left ofset helical fletched, about 29-30 inches long.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I am not sure, so don't quote me, but I beleive that recurves are supposed to have the string slap a little (my brother's does). I don't beleive you should increase the brace height so much to avoid it- may cause too much stress.


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

ALL my Widows are set at 8.5"-8.75".Their catalog clearly states 8.25-9".As far as the feathers bitin you, try moving your nockpoint up a hair, or rotate your nocks alittle until its gone.I shoot w/cock feather @ 12 o'clock.Hope this helps.

PETE


----------



## Mark Land (Dec 4, 2003)

Excellent Pete, just what I was going to post! I shoot my SA's which are 58 and 56in bows at 8 3/4 and shoot a 9/16 nock high on 1 and 5/8in on the other. Pad the limb tips where the string contacts it and they will shoot much quieter. Mark


----------



## Soumi (Nov 19, 2006)

I've found 8 1/4" to be the sweet spot on mine. I've also just put a Mountain Muffler string on and it really quieted the bow down.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I have a 58" PSA X,51#@27" and it shoots real nice at 8 5/8".My 60" TF V,54#@27" shoots great at 8 1/2". As for cutting your hand--you might want to try a slightly heavier spined arrow


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

If you go back and read the owners manual it used to say arrows should be for 10 pounds higher than draw weight stated so if bow is 33# arrows should be spined for 43#.
Arrow hitting your hand raise the nock a hair.
Also go to black widows web site and go on the widow wall they all own and shoot widows and know an awful lot about them, you also can get info from black widow themselves through this web site.
www.blackwidow.com


----------



## MoonDragn (Jun 19, 2006)

I went and got a new string and readjusted the string to 8 1/2". Still a little vibration but the arrows are faster now. I think I just need to find that perfect balance between vibration and speed to get that perfect flight. As for the feathers, for some reason its not hitting my hand anymore. I wonder what I changed that made the difference.


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

Go to the wall they will gladly answer any and all questions.


----------

